# Oceanfront dining on the Big Island?



## Chrispee (Jan 16, 2014)

I need some advice from the seasoned Big Island veterans on this forum.  We're going to take my MIL out for her 60th birthday this Saturday, and we'd like to find a good view and ambience spot for dinner.  Ideally, it would be not outrageously priced (We'd like to be under $250 for 4 plus a child).  We've narrowed it down to the following, but would love to have any other recommendations or advice:

- Lava Lava
- Manta at the Mauna Kea hotel
- Beach Tree Bar and Lounge at the Four Seasons


----------



## DonM (Jan 16, 2014)

Chrispee said:


> I need some advice from the seasoned Big Island veterans on this forum.  We're going to take my MIL out for her 60th birthday this Saturday, and we'd like to find a good view and ambience spot for dinner.  Ideally, it would be not outrageously priced (We'd like to be under $250 for 4 plus a child).  We've narrowed it down to the following, but would love to have any other recommendations or advice:
> 
> - Lava Lava
> - Manta at the Mauna Kea hotel
> - Beach Tree Bar and Lounge at the Four Seasons



I can't answer your question- but there will be people on this site that can- but in order for them to do that you may need to expand on your question.

If I were familiar with these restaurants I would need to know whether or not your party will consume alcohol- and how much. Also I assume that the child is old enough to have his or her own child size portion? The budget of $250 includes cocktail, appetizer, entrée, dessert, tax & tip?


----------



## Ron98GT (Jan 16, 2014)

Chrispee said:


> I need some advice from the seasoned Big Island veterans on this forum.  We're going to take my MIL out for her 60th birthday this Saturday, and we'd like to find a good view and ambience spot for dinner.  Ideally, it would be not outrageously priced (We'd like to be under $250 for 4 plus a child).  We've narrowed it down to the following, but would love to have any other recommendations or advice:
> 
> - Lava Lava
> - Manta at the Mauna Kea hotel
> - Beach Tree Bar and Lounge at the Four Seasons


While your on the BI, and I assume Kona, make sure you eat/drink at the Kona Brewing Company (like in Longboard beer). It's our fav place to eat/drink.  Great food, fresh beer, and just great fun. Make sure you try the KoKo Brown.

http://konabrewingco.com/

http://konabrewingco.com/wp-content/blogs.dir/5/files/2013/11/KO_Fall-Menu_Update_Kona-Pub.pdf

The Kalua Pork nachos  are really good.


I can't recommend any fancy/snooty places in Kona.

Here is Tripadvisor's rating of all restaurants (Kona Brewing is 11 out of 219):

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Restaurants-g60872-Kailua_Kona_Island_of_Hawaii_Hawaii.html


Here it is with "Dinner" checked:

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Restaurants-g60872-Kailua_Kona_Island_of_Hawaii_Hawaii.html


Looks like Beach Tree is rated #7, for what it's worth. Lot of bad reviews.

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Restaura...rill-Kailua_Kona_Island_of_Hawaii_Hawaii.html


Hugo's on the Rocks (#18) looks nice. Check out the pictures and reviews.  Free entertainment and and ocean view to die for. 

http://huggos.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/1-Dinner-Menu-11-2012.pdf

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Restaura...ocks-Kailua_Kona_Island_of_Hawaii_Hawaii.html


But if you want fancy, this is probably the place.  Some good food on the menu and they've won all kinds of awards, although it is in Waimea and not beach front

http://www.restauranteur.com/merrimans/

Have fun.


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 16, 2014)

You may want to look into the Sheraton Keauhou hotel to see what they offer. They have a nice area (free) for viewing the manta rays at night. Maybe see about a nice dinner first, then watch the mantas afterwards.

Dave


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 16, 2014)

"Big Island" covers a lot of real estate. Care to narrow it down a bit?

Since you note 3 restaurants, did you check Yelp.com or other restaurant review sites?


----------



## PamMo (Jan 16, 2014)

We had a special oceanfront birthday dinner party with all the bells and whistles at the Kamuela Provision Company in the Hilton Waikoloa Resort. http://www.hiltonwaikoloavillage.com/dining/kamuela-provision-company  Everyone gave it two thumbs up for food, drinks, and ambience. Our total bill for 9 people (6 adults, 3 children) was just over $500. We loved Lava Lava for more casual dining!


----------



## Luanne (Jan 16, 2014)

BMWguynw said:


> You may want to look into the Sheraton Keauhou hotel to see what they offer. They have a nice area (free) for viewing the manta rays at night. Maybe see about a nice dinner first, then watch the mantas afterwards.
> 
> Dave



If the OP really wants "ocean front" this might not qualify.  We've never eaten at the Sheraton, but we have had massage there and drinks at the bar.

I have eaten at the Beach Tree at the Four Seasons.  I had thought they only served lunch, but I guess they do dinners too.  We also had a fabulous dinner at their more upscale (and very, very expensive) restaurant, which has changed names since we were there.

Huggo's, in Kona, is on the water, especially if you request a table by the railing.  We've always been pleased with our meals there.


----------



## cowboy (Jan 16, 2014)

*Favorite Place to eat in the evening*

My favorite place to eat in Kona is the Kona Inn. It has wonderful food, is on the ocean front and is fairly reasonable. For a special occasion ask for seating close to the ocean.


----------



## Luanne (Jan 16, 2014)

PamMo said:


> We had a special oceanfront birthday dinner party with all the bells and whistles at the Kamuela Provision Company in the Hilton Waikoloa Resort. http://www.hiltonwaikoloavillage.com/dining/kamuela-provision-company  Everyone gave it two thumbs up for food, drinks, and ambience. Our total bill for 9 people (6 adults, 3 children) was just over $500. We loved Lava Lava for more casual dining!



We've eaten at the Kamuela Provision Company just once.  Our impression was that it was over priced for what it was.  I wouldn't really call it ocean front either.


----------



## Chrispee (Jan 16, 2014)

Thanks for the input everybody!  We will be dining with our 5 year old who is well-behaved in restaurants and he will eat a smallish meal.  Probably we would have a drink or two each, and just entrees.  The $250 total isn't a hard and fast rule, just a guideline for the purpose of this thread.

We had lunch at the Kona Brewing Co already Ron98GT, I agree it was excellent!

We are staying in Waikoloa, but are willing to drive anywhere on the west coast of the island.  Oceanview or oceanfront is a must, so that rules out a couple of the restaurants mentioned above.  We're not usually expensive dining people, but it is a 60th birthday so it would have to be spectacular food to overcome plastic backed lawn chairs


----------



## Luanne (Jan 16, 2014)

Chrispee said:


> Thanks for the input everybody!  We will be dining with our 5 year old who is well-behaved in restaurants and he will eat a smallish meal.  Probably we would have a drink or two each, and just entrees.  The $250 total isn't a hard and fast rule, just a guideline for the purpose of this thread.
> 
> We had lunch at the Kona Brewing Co already Ron98GT, I agree it was excellent!
> 
> We are staying in Waikoloa, but are willing to drive anywhere on the west coast of the island.  Oceanview or oceanfront is a must, so that rules out a couple of the restaurants mentioned above.  We're not usually expensive dining people, but it is a 60th birthday so it would have to be spectacular food to overcome plastic backed lawn chairs



As already mentioned, the restaurants at the Four Seasons are excellent, but very pricey.  They both sit ocean front.

The other resorts in the Mauna Lani area are also very good, very expensive, and ocean front.  Those would be Brown's Beach House at the Fairmont Orchid and the Canoe House at the Mauna Lani Bay Hotel.

I haven't found any of the resort restaurants in Waikoloa at the Hilton to be that great (and not ocean front).


----------



## moonlightgraham (Jan 16, 2014)

I was going to add Jameson's by the Sea, south of downtown Kona, but I just checked on Yelp and I see it has closed. Pity. That tells me it's been too long (2006) since I've been back to the Big Island.


----------



## Luanne (Jan 16, 2014)

moonlightgraham said:


> I was going to add Jameson's by the Sea, south of downtown Kona, but I just checked on Yelp and I see it has closed. Pity. That tells me it's been too long (2006) since I've been back to the Big Island.



There is something that has taken it's place.  I think it's Anthony's.  Haven't eaten there though.


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 16, 2014)

The Sheraton is right on the water, and their website says they offer oceanfront dining. The pictures sure look inviting (don't the always?) ) It's worth asking about, anyway. http://www.sheratonkona.com/dining/kona-restaurants

Dave


----------



## Luanne (Jan 16, 2014)

BMWguynw said:


> The Sheraton is right on the water, and their website says they offer oceanfront dining. The pctures sure look inviting (don't the always?) ) It's worth asking about, anyway. http://www.sheratonkona.com/dining/kona-restaurants
> 
> Dave



The Sheraton is kind of on a cliff isn't it?  I don't think they have their own beach do they?

Also, if I was staying in Waikoloa, which I think the OP said they were, I wouldn't drive all the way down to the Sheraton for dinner.


----------



## PamMo (Jan 16, 2014)

Luanne said:


> We've eaten at the Kamuela Provision Company just once.  Our impression was that it was over priced for what it was.  I wouldn't really call it ocean front either.



Are we talking about the same place? We were there in November, and enjoyed dinner on the patio with a gorgeous view of the ocean! Watching the sun sink in the ocean, and the stars and tiki torches light up the night, was as intoxicating as the tropical drinks!


----------



## Luanne (Jan 16, 2014)

PamMo said:


> Are we talking about the same place? We were there in November, and enjoyed dinner on the patio with a gorgeous view of the ocean! Watching the sun sink in the ocean, and the stars and tiki torches light up the night, was as intoxicating as the tropical drinks!



Yes, we're talking the same place.  We didn't eat on the patio, maybe that was the difference.  Although I don't think we would have thought the food was any better even if the view had been better.    We were just basically underwhelmed, especially for the prices. And I still don't think of it as ocean front.  When I think ocean front I think of places that are at the same level as the ocean, like the restaurants at the Four Seasons, or Huggo's or even the Kona Inn.


----------



## cowboy (Jan 16, 2014)

*Hali'i Kai at Waikoloa*

Since you are in the Waikoloa area you might look at eating at the restaurant at the Hali'i Kai resort. It is right on the ocean and when we ate there last year the food was very good and the prices were not bad. The only problem is that it closes early in the evening.


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 16, 2014)

Luanne said:


> The Sheraton is kind of on a cliff isn't it?  I don't think they have their own beach do they?
> 
> Also, if I was staying in Waikoloa, which I think the OP said they were, I wouldn't drive all the way down to the Sheraton for dinner.




OP says in post #8 "We are staying in Waikoloa, but are willing to drive anywhere on the west coast of the island. Oceanview or oceanfront is a must, so that rules out a couple of the restaurants mentioned above. We're not usually expensive dining people, but it is a 60th birthday so it would have to be spectacular food to overcome plastic backed lawn chairs"

The Sheraton sits at the shoreline, and standing at the railing of the manta viewing area, you can look down and see the water just a few feet below you. OP asks for "oceanview or oceanfront" not necessarily "sandy beach front." 

I don't have any special attachment to the Sheraton, other than when we stayed at Mauna Loa Village. We had a marvelous time hanging out at the Sheraton in the evening.  Their website has some nice dining options that appear to be kind of what the OP was asking for.  So it bears checking into, anyway.

And yes, Luanne, Waikoloa is a heck of a drive from Keauhou. The food would have to be very nice.  But add in free manta ray watching after dinner, and it may be something to remember, which was kind of the whole point. 

Dave


----------



## BocaBoy (Jan 17, 2014)

BMWguynw said:


> And yes, Luanne, Waikoloa is a heck of a drive from Keauhou.



Keauhou is only a very few miles (under 10 minutes) south of Kailua-Kona, pretty much as easy to reach from Waikoloa as anyplace else in Kona.  The Sheraton used to be the Kona Surf.


----------



## Jim Bryan (Jan 17, 2014)

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Restaura...and_of_Hawaii_Hawaii.html#EATERY_OVERVIEW_BOX

We also like Kona Inn and Kona Canoe Club


http://www.windandsearestaurants.com/konacanoeclub/home.htm


----------



## linsj (Jan 17, 2014)

BMWguynw said:


> But add in free manta ray watching after dinner, and it may be something to remember, which was kind of the whole point.
> 
> Dave



If you go there for the manta ray watching, you may be disappointed. I stayed at the Sheraton for three nights a couple of years ago, and none showed up any of those nights.


----------



## Luanne (Jan 17, 2014)

BMWguynw said:


> And yes, Luanne, Waikoloa is a heck of a drive from Keauhou. The food would have to be very nice.  But add in free manta ray watching after dinner, and it may be something to remember, which was kind of the whole point.
> 
> Dave



I should have said that *I* wouldn't drive from Waikoloa to the Sheraton for dinner.  Especially for a special dinner, where I assume there will be drinking, and then have to drive back.   Let me add, I've never eaten at the Sheraton so I can't really speak for how good the food is, or isn't. 

And Dave, remember who told you about The Pantry.


----------



## CatLovers (Jan 17, 2014)

I asked a similar question back over 3 years ago -- here is the thread with the great responses I received.
http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=133449

It may help you decide.  Be sure to look at the photos in this thread, particularly the one put in there by *Luanne* (thank you).  

We ended up selecting the Pahu'ia at the Four Seasons Resort and it was EXCEPTIONAL.

Good luck!


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 17, 2014)

Luanne said:


> I should have said that *I* wouldn't drive from Waikoloa to the Sheraton for dinner.  Especially for a special dinner, where I assume there will be drinking, and then have to drive back.   Let me add, I've never eaten at the Sheraton so I can't really speak for how good the food is, or isn't.
> 
> And Dave, remember who told you about The Pantry.




Yes and yes. I'm not arguing for the place, just thinking it would be worth thinking of.  Linsj said she didn't see any mantas over three nights she stayed at the Sheraton, but we did when we went over from Mauna Loa Village.  Things are so variable. 

As for The Pantry, Luanne, you will remain near and dear to my green chile lovin' heart. 

Dave


----------



## Luanne (Jan 17, 2014)

CatLovers said:


> I asked a similar question back over 3 years ago -- here is the thread with the great responses I received.
> http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=133449
> 
> It may help you decide.  Be sure to look at the photos in this thread, particularly the one put in there by *Luanne* (thank you).
> ...



Pahu'ia has changed names.  It's now the ULU Ocean Grill.


----------



## CatLovers (Jan 17, 2014)

Luanne said:


> Pahu'ia has changed names.  It's now the ULU Ocean Grill.



Thanks Luanne, I guess things change over a few years .  I hope it's still as good a restaurant as it used to be!


----------



## Luanne (Jan 17, 2014)

CatLovers said:


> Thanks Luanne, I guess things change over a few years .  I hope it's still as good a restaurant as it used to be!



I do too.  One thing that hasn't changed is the incredible view.


----------



## lynne (Jan 17, 2014)

Chrispee said:


> I need some advice from the seasoned Big Island veterans on this forum.  We're going to take my MIL out for her 60th birthday this Saturday, and we'd like to find a good view and ambience spot for dinner.  Ideally, it would be not outrageously priced (We'd like to be under $250 for 4 plus a child).  We've narrowed it down to the following, but would love to have any other recommendations or advice:
> 
> - Lava Lava
> - Manta at the Mauna Kea hotel
> - Beach Tree Bar and Lounge at the Four Seasons



Beach Tree is our favorite beachfront restaurant on the Big Island.  It is pricey, but we think well worth it for special occasions.

We have had very good meals at both Manta and Lava Lava Beach Club as well, but they are also somewhat expensive.  

One option is to go for pu pus and cocktails at either Beach Tree or Lava Lava to enjoy the views at sunset and then maybe go to Merrimans Market Café for dinner.


----------



## philemer (Jan 17, 2014)

Some restaurant & activity reviews here: http://www.konaweb.com/restaurant/index.cgi


----------



## Chrispee (Jan 18, 2014)

Thanks everyone!  We've settled on Manta at Mauna Kea.  I'll report back after...


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 18, 2014)

Chrispee said:


> Thanks everyone!  We've settled on Manta at Mauna Kea.  I'll report back after...



Good choice. Hope it's a great experience!

Dave


----------



## Chrispee (Jan 20, 2014)

Well, I'm not going to be able to tie this thread up with a restaurant view unfortunately.  We ended up convincing the in-laws to join us for an additional week on Oahu, so we took the MIL out for dinner at the Monkeypod in Ko'Olina tonight.  Food and drinks were great as usual and so was the live music.


----------

